# Problems with Denon AV1909



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

I have got the above receiver and I want to put some kareoke software through it the problem is when I plug in the microphone I dont get any sound. I spoke with Denon who suggested that when you plug a mic in the display ought to recognise and alter accordingly. Nothing happens so they suggested I went through auto setup with the mic plugged in which I did but the setup seems to stick on some part of the speaker configuration. Has anyone else had any problems with av receiver and microphones.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The microphone input on the front of the receiver is only for the auto room calibration, it will not pass the signal through the receiver into the speakers.
If you want to hook up a microphone directly to the receiver you will require a mixer of some sort as the level from a mic is very low compared to a line level signal and you connect that to one of the RCA inputs on the back.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the response do you have any recommendations of what I could plug into the back


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

do you have a karaoke machine? it should have a line output (left and right RCA out) that you can use to attach to your receivers Aux input. If you do not you must get a small mixer that you plug the mic into and from the mixer to the receiver.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This one  The Behringer XENYX 802 Mixer would be ideal for $59 you cant go wrong.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all Welcome to the forum ...:wave:

What is the brand and model of the kareoke you have??? ... maybe we can do a search online for the manual and take a look on how can it be connected to receiver ....:yes:


----------

